# Once and for all...How big is my Lawman?



## taggart

Hi, everyone. First post here!
I have a Colt Lawman MkIII 2" snubbie on layaway at a local shop. I've been looking for holsters for it, but they seem to be hard to find.
I've had people tell me it's a J-frame, a K-frame, like a Python, like a Detective, and I even had someone on another forum tell me it's an i-frame! Is there such a thing as an i-frame? I'm guessing it was a typo. I even ad a large holster company email me back saying there is nothing akin to the Lawman and they can't help me. At least they wrote me back!:mrgreen:
So once and for all: What size is my Lawman MkIII 2" snubbie and/or what size is it CLOSEST to (for example S&W J-frame, K-frame, etc.)?
Thanks in advance for your help!:smt1099


----------



## Mike Barham

There is an I-frame, and the Colt Official Police, the Python and some others are/were made on it. The Lawman frame is closest to the I-frame or S&W's L-frame. In other words, a pretty big gun.

Holsters for something like a 2 1/2" Colt King Cobra should work fine, and Galco has a few. www.usgalco.com


----------



## taggart

Hey, thanks, Mike! I appreciate the reply!:mrgreen:
I actually DID email Galco (and a couple other manufacturers). They replied that they don't have any Colt Lawman products and they couldn't tell me what would work as a close second. One would think at least THEY would know what a Lawman is!:buttkick:
Anyway, since my original post, I found that Bianchi actually has a few holsters that they list as working with the Colt Lawman! Yay!
So, any of you guys out there who were having trouble finding a holster for your Lawman snubbie, Bianchi has some (mainly shoulder holsters).
But, I'll keep looking anyway. And, Mike, with your info, I think it will be a lot easier. Thanks again!:mrgreen:
BTW, my brother-in-law is a Barham.


----------



## Baldy

The Lawman had the J-frame and the Python was on the I-frame. The inturnals was also different in both guns. The 2" snubnose will be a heavy little guy to pack. Good luck on that holster.


----------



## taggart

Baldy said:


> The 2" snubnose will be a heavy little guy to pack.


Hey, I'm a heavy little guy myself!:watching:
I guess I was never really interested in any of the "lightweight" pistols. Not that there's anything wrong with them!:smt023
Thanks again for the replies, guys!


----------



## Mike Barham

taggart said:


> Hey, thanks, Mike! I appreciate the reply!:mrgreen:
> I actually DID email Galco (and a couple other manufacturers). They replied that they don't have any Colt Lawman products and they couldn't tell me what would work as a close second. One would think at least THEY would know what a Lawman is!:buttkick:
> Anyway, since my original post, I found that Bianchi actually has a few holsters that they list as working with the Colt Lawman! Yay!
> So, any of you guys out there who were having trouble finding a holster for your Lawman snubbie, Bianchi has some (mainly shoulder holsters).
> But, I'll keep looking anyway. And, Mike, with your info, I think it will be a lot easier. Thanks again!:mrgreen:
> BTW, my brother-in-law is a Barham.


Galco is helpless without the "Gunbot." :mrgreen:

Where does your bro-in-law hail from? My family is mainly in Arkansas.


----------



## taggart

Mike Barham said:


> Where does your bro-in-law hail from? My family is mainly in Arkansas.


My brother-in-law Gary is originally from Palm Springs, CA. But he lives in Portland, OR now with my sis.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

Baldy is correct, that gun has the J-Frame  

-Jeff-


----------



## Mike Barham

BeefyBeefo said:


> Baldy is correct, that gun has the J-Frame
> 
> -Jeff-


Heh heh, the "other" J-frame!


----------



## XD_Hokie

Mike Barham said:


> Galco is helpless without the "Gunbot."


Taggart,

Just in case you did not know, Mike is a Galco employee who is on an extended vacation. So all bets are off at Galco until he returns. :smt1099


----------



## taggart

BeefyBeefo said:


> Baldy is correct, that gun has the J-Frame
> 
> -Jeff-





Mike Barham said:


> Heh heh, the "other" J-frame!


Ok, now I'm confused...


----------



## Mike Barham

Confused? Welcome to the wonderful world of revolver frames!

Here's the deal:

The *Colt* J-frame is a medium-large one, for six-shot service-size revolvers.

The *S&W* J-frame is a small one, for five-shot pocket revolvers.

When most people refer to a "J-frame" they usually mean the little S&W, so be careful when ordering holsters!


----------



## taggart

Mike Barham said:


> Confused? Welcome to the wonderful world of revolver frames!
> 
> Here's the deal:
> 
> The *Colt* J-frame is a medium-large one, for six-shot service-size revolvers.
> 
> The *S&W* J-frame is a small one, for five-shot pocket revolvers.
> 
> When most people refer to a "J-frame" they usually mean the little S&W, so be careful when ordering holsters!


Like we say in the music production biz (regarding equipment, software, etc.) "The only standard is there IS no standard".:anim_lol:


----------



## sheepdog

I'd try Don Hume, Miami, OK for holsters for your Lawman Snubbie...great gun!!!


----------



## taggart

sheepdog said:


> I'd try Don Hume, Miami, OK for holsters for your Lawman Snubbie...great gun!!!


Hey, sheepdog! Yeah, I just looked at the Don Hume site after I saw your reply. He's got some good looking stuff with descent prices.
It's a bit easier to go lookin' for holsters now that I (pretty much) know the size of my Lawman and comparables!


----------



## watsoncb

*Cursed*

You are cursed by:

1. Trying to find a decent holster for a mid-frame revolver when everyone is making holsters for semi-autos

2. Colt Lawman's, like many S&W mid frame revolvers have left the major law enforcement markets so the holster manufactures have dropped including specific data on them.

A call to SafariLand (http://www.safariland.com/index2.aspx) or Hunter (http://www.huntercompany.com/index.html) might help.

Hunter's 5000 Pro-Hide or 5200 Pro-Hide Open Top holsters might work.

Fobus [still] makes a revolver holster too. Consider model number 596-688. I use to have a great DeSantis Thumb Break Scabbard holster.

Finally, consider Bianchi (http://www.bianchi-intl.com/). They carry a wide variety of holsters too. I think a Bianchi Model 4597 Ranger Shadow is available in a 2" configuration for mid framed Colts.

I hope this is some help and good luck.


----------

